# Line up from my local Herf



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Whoops took the wrong pic but if anyone is in the Virginia area and want to Herf I can bring you to the best Herf'n spot at the Beach..*


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Ill take the one on the right :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> Ill take the one on the right :dr


Cool....I'll take the other two.....

Look forward to herfing with you soon Freddy!!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Cool....I'll take the other two.....
> 
> Look forward to herfing with you soon Freddy!!


Man, you just apologize to GOD this morning for all your dehydrating and now you engage in one of the 7 Deadly Sins....AVARICE!!!!

Could I please have the one in the middle......please Icehog????? or maybe I should be bribing you Rockstar......


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Man, you just apologize to GOD this morning for all your dehydrating and now you engage in one of the 7 Deadly Sins....AVARICE!!!!
> 
> Could I please have the one in the middle......please Icehog????? or maybe I should be bribing you Rockstar......


No, you can Vic....when I'm done.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> No, you can Vic....when I'm done.


:r ...Cool I dont care who gets them..Im done.. The one on the left..Her name is Allison and is extremely more beautiful in person.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> :r ...Cool I dont care who gets them..Im done.. The one on the left..Her name is Allison and is extremely more beautiful in person.


So what, the new guy gets THIRDS??? :c WTF, where is all the brotherly love and generosity of spirit this place is so famous for?:r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I love brunettes, so you all can have the middle one once I'm done with her!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I already had them all why do you think they are smiling... :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Geeze all of them together ain't as old as my ass. Fred yens is a bastage for even posting that. Got anymore?


----------

